# touch + collections glitch



## Seuss (Dec 21, 2011)

Oi,

I have a great many (but not all) of my book files organized into collections and the touch sorted by collections. Originally the touch was showing the collections by alpha then showing the books not in collections by alpha. Now it only shows the collections. To see books not in collections I have to set the touch to one of the other sorting options.

Any thoughts / tips will be much appreciated.

thanks,
Seuss


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you sort by most recent first, you will get all your collections and your individual books mixed together in that order. If you sort by title or author you will get all your books in that order with collections generally being at the end of the list. The only way to remove uncollected books from the home screen is to sort by collection. On all the Kindles except the Touch the collections will then sort by most recent first followed by any books not in a collection. On the Touch, I believe the collections will sort alphabetically.

Note that the most recent order sort relies on the Kindle being aware of the time/date so prolongued periods of not being connected wirelessly will cause errors.


----------



## Seuss (Dec 21, 2011)

I may not have explained the problem clearly, Let me try again.

I have the touch set to sort by collections. This setting used to show first the collections then all uncollected books. Now it shows only collections.

thanks again,

Seuss


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah, sorry. Now I understand the problem. Your uncollected books are not appearing below the collections. 

Hmmm, I've never heard of that happening.   If you definitely have it sorted by collections and you definitely do have some books not in a collection, then they should be there. Have you tried our usual cure-all of restarting the device and then syncing?


----------



## Wardak (Dec 16, 2009)

I have the same problem with my Kindle Touch. And I have restarted it and sync many times, with no changes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Ah, sorry. Now I understand the problem. Your uncollected books are not appearing below the collections.
> 
> Hmmm, I've never heard of that happening.  If you definitely have it sorted by collections and you definitely do have some books not in a collection, then they should be there. Have you tried our usual cure-all of restarting the device and then syncing?


And if that cure-all doesn't work. . .try the de-register and re-register trick. . .sometimes that triggers a refresh.


----------

